# Popping cork with artificial



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

If i wanted to use a gulp shrimp under a popping cork would i just rig it with a jig head or i have heard of some people rigging them with a circle hook towards the head?

Could you use a jerk shad with a weighted hook under a cork as well

thoughts?

and do you pop it constantly or like 4 pops sit for 20 seconds pop again etc...

thanks,
i am new to the artificial popping cork idea.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You've pretty much got the idea down. 

You can go with a jig or not, I usual go with one. 

A couple pops, let it sit, couple pops ... repeat. 

Keep in mind if you're fishing in 4 feet of water with a foot of grass on the bottom you'll want a 2 1/2 to 3 foot leader or less. Bury it in the grass and it's a little less effective.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've fished with a couple guides who used to call this the "tourist rig". Till they started catching all kinds of fish. Both used an 1/8 jig head with a Gulp penny shrimp or something similar. 

One used a very aggressive "POP" with a larger cork every 10 seconds or so. One was more subtle. I think the more agressive approach worked better. But I'd bet more agressive works in stained water. Less aggressive in clear water

I used to use it wading a lot. I had corks that the trout almost destroyed with tooth marks, even though a live shrimp was a couple feet beneath it.

Jim


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Look up the DOA deadly combo on youtube and you can see how the people who designed that rig fish it. It can be pretty darn effective.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Without the jig head, you're pretty much surface fishing. It will work at times, but most of the time the jig head is better.

If you watch guide boats, they always have all their rods rigged with popping corks because it's much easier for someone who is not familiar with fishing by feel to catch fish with popping corks. 

I hate using popping corks, but there are times they are definately more productive than tight lining. There are also times when I wear out those who only use corks. As always, mix it up according to conditions.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i use a kahle hook with the gulp hooked like it was a live shrimp and a split shot about 8" above the hook. if the water is choppy, i use a aggressive popping style, if it's calm i use short quick pops in 2 and 3 series about 20-30 sec apart. been doing this with gulp shrimp for a couple years with great results.


----------

